# Air Brush Compressor Recommendation



## mechinyun (Feb 23, 2004)

Hey guys, quick question.. im am inching my way towards starting my refit after 9 years of it taunting me in the box.

I am literally starting from scratch, with everything. Im going to be purchasing an airbrush soon and I need a recommendation on the quietest compressor out there to run it, ill be working close to my infant daughters room and dont want to wake her.. money is a factor.. so the cheaper the better.

Thoughts?

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Rotwang (May 25, 2011)

I don't know where you are located, but if you have a Hobby Lobby in your vicinity, you might want to check them out. They regularly have 40% off coupons posted on their site. They have an Airstream tankless compressor for $189.99, Use the coupon and that would make it $113.99 + tax. 
Here's a link: http://shop.hobbylobby.com/products/airstream-air-compressor/


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

I switched over to an Iwata a few years back and was amazed at how much better results I got. No pulsing at all... really nice. Pretty quiet, too. 

I'm a major Iwata fan-boy, love their airbrushes too. They have great customer service, too.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I have a big ol' Craftsman, from Sears. I can airbrush AND fill my tires. But I use a special fitting so I don't blow out my brush. Biggest problem: getting used to the noise scare, when it kicks on. Makes for a jumpy hand during painting.


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

I use a CO2 tank. Can't get any quieter or cleaner, no moister trap needed. You can find one at any welding supply house. I got a life-time rental on mine ($150) and fill-ups are about $25, which I do about once a year and I paint alot of models. 
Bruce


----------



## Rotwang (May 25, 2011)

Some people might be a little wary having a CO2 tank around a little one. No moisture trap and having to refill it so infrequently are a big plus, though.


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

kdaracal said:


> I have a big ol' Craftsman, from Sears. I can airbrush AND fill my tires. But I use a special fitting so I don't blow out my brush. Biggest problem: getting used to the noise scare, when it kicks on. Makes for a jumpy hand during painting.


I have the same one. It was about a hundred bucks, and it has a tank. The noise comes with the territory. Works great, though.

Sadly, one has to pay lots more to get a silent one.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I am curious in this as well. I have an airbrush but am in the market for the compressor. I am a novice with airbrushing so want to teach myself so not sure what to get that will not destroy my airbrush. I have heard of the necessity of moisture traps so wonder if all airbrush compressors come with this.


----------



## Rotwang (May 25, 2011)

> I have heard of the necessity of moisture traps so wonder if all airbrush compressors come with this.


Not all do. They usually say if one is included. I would recommend getting one. They are super easy to install (about 3 minutes). Mine cost around $17.00 bucks.


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

I got a Paasche moisture trap from a local art store,for about $10. Amazon has them, too.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

I have a moisture trap/regulator combo. Liking the regulator.


----------



## mechinyun (Feb 23, 2004)

SteveR said:


> I have a moisture trap/regulator combo. Liking the regulator.


Got a link to buy?


----------



## mechinyun (Feb 23, 2004)

Hey guys.. ended up getting a compressor over the weekend.

SUPER Quiet according to the seller.

Not super powerful, but should take care of my needs with painting the refit.

Crossing my fingers it works well.

Check it out.. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/19060201535...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_3825wt_1141

Not bad for 56 bucks?


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

My first compressor was a small diaphragm unit. It worked fine, but the pressure had a pulse, rather than a steady stream of air. I started using one with a tank, that would refill when the pressure dropped below a set value. Nice constant flow to the airbrush, for smooth and clean spray.


----------



## Husker Adama (Sep 1, 2011)

well i just got a Campbell Hausfeld 2 gallon air compressor for 40 bucks, and I have no idea bout air compressors, so did I get a good deal?

Anyone have one of these?


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

Husker Adama said:


> well i just got a Campbell Hausfeld 2 gallon air compressor for 40 bucks, and I have no idea bout air compressors, so did I get a good deal?
> 
> Anyone have one of these?


I don't have one, but that sounds like a great deal. The price of a diaphragm unit, with a tank, too. Bonus. :thumbsup:


----------



## mechinyun (Feb 23, 2004)

Update on this guys.. the POS cheapo unit I got is just that.. returned that sucker and traded up to a unit with a tank, regulator - the works  Should be here in a few days.. im sure the results will be better


----------



## MLCrisis32 (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm interested in this as well. After doing an Aztec pattern with rattle cans I really want to move up to an airbrush system. I found this "cheapo" on Amazon  but some of the negative reviews (there are expected) make me wary.

I don't expect to be painting 100's of models a year so I don't want to blow too much on a system. Next up is trying to build a spray booth but getting a decent Dayton motor ($100) + supplies brings that close to $200 as well. I could just do my model on table, put fan in front of the table, blow out of open garage door while wearing a respirator like I do with rattle cans.


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

mechinyun said:


> Update on this guys.. the POS cheapo unit I got is just that.. returned that sucker and traded up to a unit with a tank, regulator - the works  Should be here in a few days.. im sure the results will be better


Sad to hear. That was one of my fears, that sent me to buying the one from Sears. They had a better warranty system.

Hope your new one works out better.


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

MLCrisis32 said:


> ...Next up is trying to build a spray booth but getting a decent Dayton motor ($100) + supplies brings that close to $200 as well. I could just do my model on table, put fan in front of the table, blow out of open garage door while wearing a respirator like I do with rattle cans.


I ended up getting a Compact Spray Booth, from Model Expo. I have had it for almost two years, and LOVE it.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

http://www.amazon.com/Paasche-D500S...UTF8&coliid=IIO2JB4D3GBO8&colid=1CEFETQY1389K

Saw this one on Amazon I was thinking of getting. Anyone have a review on this one?


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Brain fart, sorry


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

lunadude said:


> I ended up getting a Compact Spray Booth, from Model Expo. I have had it for almost two years, and LOVE it.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Portable...item56497df785

I've got two off ebay that I've put together but I found the fans that are inside don't have enough draw, so I picked up this inline fan to handle both booths. As for a compressor, I got this one from HF for $49.99 on sale. I've use one at work for the past three years without a problem. still need a 4" "Y" connector for the duct work and will be getting a window kit like the one's that come with window-less air conditioners. Last be not least, I need to get a good dual action air brush.


----------



## MLCrisis32 (Oct 11, 2011)

teslabe said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Portable...item56497df785
> 
> I've got two off ebay that I've put together but I found the fans that are inside don't have enough draw, so I picked up this inline fan to handle both booths. As for a compressor, I got this one from HF for $49.99 on sale. I've use one at work for the past three years without a problem. still need a 4" "Y" connector for the duct work and will be getting a window kit like the one's that come with window-less air conditioners. Last be not least, I need to get a good dual action air brush.


I looked at those too, didn't realize they were expandable. I just knew trying to paint (eventually) my ertl enterprise kit would be impossible in such a small booth. I may just got the large cardboard box + filter + fan in the garage for now.


----------



## Prologic9 (Dec 4, 2009)

Opus Penguin said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Paasche-D500S...UTF8&coliid=IIO2JB4D3GBO8&colid=1CEFETQY1389K
> 
> Saw this one on Amazon I was thinking of getting. Anyone have a review on this one?


I was looking at that one too, that seems to be about as affordable as you can get for a name brand compressor from one of the airbrush companies. 

However, now I'm trying to research general purpose air compressors that you find in the hardware department, like this; 
http://www.amazon.com/Rockworth-RWH...ioned-Compressor/dp/B005C3JRC2/ref=pd_cp_hi_0
As a product they're more affordable and well made (based on user reviews), and I know they can be used for airbrushing I just don't know what the trade off is.


----------



## debrartin (Mar 19, 2015)

Actually you can get a good Badger or Iwata or anything else for less than what the "better" at very cheap. I have discover this when I searching for cheap airbrush compressor. 

If you searching cheap compressor so you can also try Paasche Model D3000R Air Compressor: 1/8 H.P. at 44% of.


----------



## petkusj (May 13, 2005)

I've been very happy with the compressor I got through tcpglobal: http://www.tcpglobal.com/ABD-TC-20T.html#.VSQymlxGqM4










$80 for a 1/5hp compressor with tank and on demand. Pretty quiet with it right at my feet.


----------



## barrydancer (Aug 28, 2009)

I use this one, and am happy with it. Plenty of power for the airbrush, and can be used for other small jobs like airing up car tires. 

http://www.amazon.com/Campbell-Hausfeld-FP2048-Compressor-Accessory/dp/B00081FGEQ/ref=sr_1_23?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1428499170&sr=1-23&keywords=campbell+hausfeld+air+compressor


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

barrydancer said:


> I use this one, and am happy with it. Plenty of power for the airbrush, and can be used for other small jobs like airing up car tires.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Campbell-Hausfeld-FP2048-Compressor-Accessory/dp/B00081FGEQ/ref=sr_1_23?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1428499170&sr=1-23&keywords=campbell+hausfeld+air+compressor


what PSI is best & for which type (enamel, lacquer, ect.) ???

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## barrydancer (Aug 28, 2009)

Bubba 123 said:


> what PSI is best & for which type (enamel, lacquer, ect.) ???
> 
> Bubba 123 :wave:


I think that can vary based on many different scenarios, paint, airbrush and needle size, how thin the paint is, etc. Folks here with more knowledge could probably answer better.

I've only really done acrylics and enamels with it. With my set up and brush, a Badger Patriot 105 with a 0.5mm needle, I usually set the regulator to between 18-20 psi, which drops a few psi once you start spraying. It's been working fine, but your mileage may vary.


----------

